# 75 Gallon Perfecto Gallery 56k Warning



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

WOW, absolutely gorgeous. Are you setting it back up after the move?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Really digging the look bro, plants look healthy like no other. Keep it up, you are a great plant grower!


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe (Dec 24, 2005)

My only complaint is that you have fantastic hardscape... and fantastic plants... HOWEVER: you can no longer see over 90% of your hardscape. I thought you only had a few small twigs until I saw your other picture. I would love to see more of your hard scape exposed with all of that great moss growth on it. 

Beautiful!


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

simply stunning... awesome job.


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

love it!

The balance this tank has is amazing not to mention the depth!


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

where did you get those driftwood?:drool:


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Now thats what I want my plant growth to look like! http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/34556-ada-90cm-updated-pictures-10-06-a-7.html


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

The hardscape is perfect, IMO, not too revealing and not too overgrown. The weeping moss or is Fissiden sp. adds a really nice wild effect, like moss growing on the branches of trees. My only suggestion is that the Ludwigia needs to be trimmed and the back right corner is somewhat messy. Otherwise I love the color and leaf texture contrast, and the sand foreground matches the aquascape. 

Maybe you could remove some of the sand down the middle to create a valley to enhance the two-island effect? Oops, I'm over-imaginating again. :hihi:


----------



## Subotaj (Oct 16, 2006)

WOW great work!


----------



## LoJack (Oct 10, 2006)

very inspiring!


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 13, 2006)

idk how you cannot be completely happy with that, it is gorgous!


----------



## CardBoardBoxProcessor (Sep 17, 2006)

porkchop raboras?


----------



## cliner (Feb 17, 2006)

What are you using for the two substrates?


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

looks like flourite and powersand.


----------



## thiagotyska (Oct 2, 2006)

phew...
Great work!
If i had a hardscape just as yours I would have stopped by that point!!! :icon_lol: 
But when I saw the tank finished I was in shock here!!!
Very cool!
Bye!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Jason that rocks! Love it!!!!


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Good luck with the move and thanks for posting the picture before tearing it up.

I like the diversity you have created.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

WOW!!

I am blown away by the positive response to this tank. I truly appreciate it.



yoink said:


> WOW, absolutely gorgeous. Are you setting it back up after the move?


I will be setting up another idea. I wish I had just a few more months to move this tank to maturity, but I really do enjoy creating new ideas every 6 months or so.



> Jason that rocks! Love it!!!!


Thanks so much!



> My only complaint is that you have fantastic hardscape... and fantastic plants... HOWEVER: you can no longer see over 90% of your hardscape. I thought you only had a few small twigs until I saw your other picture. I would love to see more of your hard scape exposed with all of that great moss growth on it.
> 
> Beautiful!


I agree with you here. I thought it was so cool.....honestly, if i didnt have to move i would do exactly what you just said.



> looks like flourite and powersand.


Flourite and pool filter sand



> porkchop raboras?


HAHAHAH.... I dont know what those are? These are Rasbora Hengeli



> The hardscape is perfect, IMO, not too revealing and not too overgrown. The weeping moss or is Fissiden sp. adds a really nice wild effect, like moss growing on the branches of trees. My only suggestion is that the Ludwigia needs to be trimmed and the back right corner is somewhat messy.


Thanks!! It is weeping on the wood, and taiwan on the rocks closest to the sand. Agreed on the ludwigia...



> where did you get those driftwood?


I got most of it from erin... All of it was purchased from manzanita.

Thanks everyone for taking the time to view and make comments. Please let me know if you have any more questions.

Here are some more tank specs....

75 Gallon
KH: 10
GH: 12
CO2: 35-45ppm

Fertilization:
Maintain 10-20ppm of NO3, 1-2ppm of PO4, 15-30ppm of K, and dose 5m of TMG daily.

Substrate:
Flourite and Sand

Lighting:
4x55 Power Compact(2x6700k - 2x9325k) On a timer for 7 hours a day.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

skiboarder72 said:


> idk how you cannot be completely happy with that, it is gorgous!


I am sort of a perfectionist....

The left side needs to grow in some more.....as does the all around thickness of the growth. Another month would accomplish this i think.

Also, the photo was challenging for me. There are quite a few things about the actual image i am not happy with. But as i said, its all about learning!!:icon_smil 

Thanks

jB


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

That tank is very nice indeed.
If you don't mind me asking, I would appreciate you listing the plants that you have.
Lambchop rasbora is sometimes used as a synonym for Rasbora espei. These fish are quite similar to hengeli. I bought some of my rasboras as "copper" rasboras, and after looking at pictures of both on the internet I still don't know which I have. Great fish though. Any ideas on how to get mine to school that nicely? :hihi:


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

Your tanks are truly inspiring, are you planning on entering them in the aga contest this year? I reallly like this tank as well as the 46 gal I cant wait to see the next scape.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

WOW! i love it! i wish my 75 looked that good.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

jart said:


> That tank is very nice indeed.
> If you don't mind me asking, I would appreciate you listing the plants that you have.


Vesicularia ferriei
Taxiphyllum alternans
Anubias Coffeefolia 
Anubias Nana 'Petite'
Rotala sp 'green'
Pogostemon stellatus 'Broad Leaf'
Didiplis diandra
Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne var. balansae
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'green'
Bacopa caroliniana
Ludwigia glandulosa



> Any ideas on how to get mine to school that nicely?


Before the picture, i tap on the glass LIGHTLY and they will tighten up as a school.



> Your tanks are truly inspiring, are you planning on entering them in the aga contest this year? I reallly like this tank as well as the 46 gal I cant wait to see the next scape.


Wow, thanks d.gilly. I am looking forward to some more ideas myself



> WOW! i love it! i wish my 75 looked that good.


Thanks!!

jB


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

The tank looked really awesome. This is my favorite pic.

I learned soo much while I was there, big thank you to yourself and Jeff for teaching me some things.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Frank did you take this?
I really love this tank. It is perfect IMO


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Great picture Frank!!!

Its great to see that you got some answers out of that meeting. Jeff was very helpful for sure.

Next meeting we will do post production. Here is that same exact picture after some very minor photoshopping....










jB


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

YAH! I took that pic!!! I was pretty shocked myself!!

Now I have some work to do on my tank this next update is going to look like whole new tank...well OK I am not going to get that cocky I take that back!!! 

It did need a little bit of brightness. I left it uncropped because I was amazed how dark the room looked even tho it really wasnt. I thought that was neat. :icon_smil


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Really awesome. I love how you hardscaped the setup. Wished i was such a professional as well. Simply beautiful.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Brilliant said:


> I left it uncropped because I was amazed how dark the room looked even tho it really wasnt. I thought that was neat.


That happened because camera was calculating object and overall exposure available within the frame. It was looking at the bright substrate and setting that as "starting" point. If your room was a "starting point", you would see correctly exposed walls with way overexposed sand.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Jason Baliban said:


> Next meeting we will do post production. Here is that same exact picture after some very minor photoshopping....


Jason, 

I would recommend looking into quick and easy feature of PhotoShop (*if you are not aware of it). "Set Black / Grey / White point" is extremely important to get your shadows and highlights to most visually appealing area. If your black areas are NOT black and white areas are NOT white, you most likely lacking in contrast department = picture will look "flat."


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Absolutely awesome looking tank Jason! Took my breath away!roud: 

I gotta bookmark this thread, because it is rare that I see a tank that I am so very, very impressed with. Thank you so much for sharing that before you tore it down.


----------



## natx (Jun 6, 2006)

Jason Baliban said:


> Great picture Frank!!!
> 
> Its great to see that you got some answers out of that meeting. Jeff was very helpful for sure.
> 
> ...


You should save the JPEG at a higher quality so we can enjoy the results of the Photoshopping.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Very nice Jason - with a broad pallet of colors. I particularly like the Anubia Coffefolias in the foreground too. I look forward to what comes next.:icon_smil


----------



## HybridS130 (Oct 23, 2006)

Beautiful tank, I love how in larger tanks the fish are able to school in that way, looks incredible.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 13, 2006)

what are you doing for a background?


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Jay Luto said:


> Jason,
> 
> I would recommend looking into quick and easy feature of PhotoShop (*if you are not aware of it). "Set Black / Grey / White point" is extremely important to get your shadows and highlights to most visually appealing area. If your black areas are NOT black and white areas are NOT white, you most likely lacking in contrast department = picture will look "flat."


Thanks for the tip!

Jason, the tank looks really great. All around pro work!

I'm still amazed at the whole mindset of a planted tank being a "short-term" setup....I believe Amano subscribes to this train of thought also? :icon_lol:


----------



## Subundaortus (Oct 27, 2006)

Beautiful tank!
Please forgive my ignorance, as I am new to the planted aquarium, but are all of the plants true aquatics?


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

yes all true aquatics. I can pretty sure assume that everyone on here only grows true aquatics in their tanks. Terrestrials eventually rot when fully submerged and it lowers water quality for fish.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

scolley said:


> Absolutely awesome looking tank Jason! Took my breath away!roud:
> 
> I gotta bookmark this thread, because it is rare that I see a tank that I am so very, very impressed with. Thank you so much for sharing that before you tore it down.


Thanks so much for that scolley. I seriously appreciate your words.



> I would recommend looking into quick and easy feature of PhotoShop


Jay, as always, thanks for the tips. Dvaga is going to crash your place and not leave till you teach us all your tricks!!:hihi: 



> Beautiful tank, I love how in larger tanks the fish are able to school in that way, looks incredible.


Thanks.....I agree with you. Plus, this layout seems to make the tank look much bigger then it really is....



> I'm still amazed at the whole mindset of a planted tank being a "short-term" setup....I believe Amano subscribes to this train of thought also?


I think for me, its all about getting better at something. For me, my approach is to use plants that work well with my water conditions. Then I love to create ideas with the plants. It takes an awful lot of practice. This is my third scape in my very limited amount of experiece....only 1.5 years in comparison to many of the VERY experienced people around here, so i feel the more ideas i attempt, the better I will become.

As far as Amano, I cannot speak for him :hihi: 



> Beautiful tank!
> Please forgive my ignorance, as I am new to the planted aquarium, but are all of the plants true aquatics?


fresh_newby is correct in her post....thanks L!!



> what are you doing for a background?


I have the tank set up with no background.... When i approached the tank with the camera, my first attempt was a light background, similar to this tank...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/35918-46-gallon-gallery-56k-warning.html

Then i realized that a dark background was going to be the way to go, so i just used a trash bag for the photo.

Betowess and Y0uH0.......thanks so much for your comments.

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

More images from this tank.....



















jB


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

I counted 62 fish! Nice shot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

lol brilliant, Nice tank JB, another beautiful aquascape


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Brilliant said:


> I counted 62 fish! Nice shot!!!!!!!!!!


You are classic Frank!!

I was like, "yeah right.." 

So then i had to count......i think i gut 61 on a quick count. I cant believe i have that many in there.

HAHHA

jB


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Aug 25, 2004)

what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow, just gorgeous! =)


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

jeffboyarrdee said:


> what kind of camera do you use?


I am using a Nikon DSLR to take these pictures.

Thanks for you comment epic!!

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Here are a few more of the first few days.

Just as I am filling....









Probly the next day after I put the fish in...









It took almost exactly 4 months from these pics, to this pic.....









You can see how sparcely the tank was planted to start. To avoid algae, I had to run the lights for only 6 hours a day for the first month.

jB


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 13, 2006)

Jason Baliban said:


> I am using a Nikon DSLR to take these pictures.
> 
> Thanks for you comment epic!!
> 
> jB



What one? Im a D50 guy here


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Not meant to be a threadjack, but...

Does anyone know if dwarf/mini/petite versions of most of these plants are available? I want to get a similar setup, but in a small 10 gallon tank.


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Jason I have to admit... This is one of the best 75G planted tanks I have seen!! What an amazing inspiration this tank is!!


----------



## caymandiver75 (Sep 5, 2006)

Amazing!! This has got to be the best 75 gallon tank I've ever seen. Wish I had a 75. I thought my 55 was going to be big enough, but now I'm thinking it's not. Hard to scape a 55 because it's not very deep like the 75 and it's hard to add and depth. What kind of substrate are you using? Looks like sand.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

skiboarder72 said:


> What one? Im a D50 guy here


Well i used to have a d70, but i sold that to help help with some of the bills of a new house. Well then i didnt have a camera and i couldnt take it anymore. So much to the dismay of my fiance, I now have the d80.



> Jason I have to admit... This is one of the best 75G planted tanks I have seen!! What an amazing inspiration this tank is!!


Wow!! Thanks so much for the great compliment!! I really appreciate it. 



> Amazing!! This has got to be the best 75 gallon tank I've ever seen. Wish I had a 75. I thought my 55 was going to be big enough, but now I'm thinking it's not. Hard to scape a 55 because it's not very deep like the 75 and it's hard to add and depth. What kind of substrate are you using? Looks like sand.


You guys are too kind I agree with you with the 55. I really think its one of the toughest tanks to work with. Its just has such awkward dimensions......just get a 75

The substrate is flourite and pool filter sand.

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Here is a High Resolution Picture.










jB


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

AWSOME tank! It is Stunning! Makes me love 75g tanks even more:hihi: 

I really hope you don't mind me using your high res picture as my backround on my computer, it is a purfect size since I have one of those Dell widscreens. Every picture I have tried so far has got waaay too distorted but not that one, and some black above and below and the picture cented looks awsome!:hihi: your name is left there for all credit too!

thanks! and hope you dont mind, if you do i'll remove it!

- Andrew


----------



## dudleystinks (Apr 9, 2005)

heyy it looks great but i have to say i would like to see the wood more! I really want to get some wood like yours but cant find it anywhereis there a special name for that style other than bogwood lol


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Fish Newb said:


> AWSOME tank! It is Stunning! Makes me love 75g tanks even more:hihi:
> 
> I really hope you don't mind me using your high res picture as my backround on my computer.....


Thanks so much.....I love 75's as well. I think its just about the perfect sized aquarium

Be my guest for using the picture for your desktop. I think its so cool that you would even consider it. Thanks



> heyy it looks great but i have to say i would like to see the wood more! I really want to get some wood like yours but cant find it anywhereis there a special name for that style other than bogwood lol


The wood is from here.....Manzanita Burlworks - The Source for Quality Handcrafted Manzanita Products

Hope this helps

jB


----------



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow it looks like a painting just amazing.


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

fantastic display. reminds me of dutch and amano at the same time.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

chinaboy1021 said:


> fantastic display. reminds me of dutch and amano at the same time.


Thats a cool observation. I am a huge fan of both, so i am not surprized it came out that way. 

Maybe I should call it "The 'Streets' of Niigata Prefecture" 

Conduct - Thanks for the compliment

jB


----------



## StrikeEagle1 (Jan 15, 2006)

Jason Baliban said:


> The wood is from here.....Manzanita Burlworks - The Source for Quality Handcrafted Manzanita Products
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> jB


I've got a 75gal also that I would like to make look like yours....pretty much a plant farm right now...I want to add Manzanita, what did you exactly order on their website? I see Bird Perches, Sticks and Staffs, etc but nothing for aquariums..? Trying to figure out what to do since I'm on a tight budget now and don't want to waste any money that I could spend on plants. 

BTW, your water is close to mine so I might try some of the same plants that you have listed! 

Did you tie the moss and petite nanas with....?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

StrikeEagle1 said:


> I've got a 75gal also that I would like to make look like yours....pretty much a plant farm right now...I want to add Manzanita, what did you exactly order on their website? I see Bird Perches, Sticks and Staffs, etc but nothing for aquariums..? Trying to figure out what to do since I'm on a tight budget now and don't want to waste any money that I could spend on plants.
> 
> BTW, your water is close to mine so I might try some of the same plants that you have listed!
> 
> Did you tie the moss and petite nanas with....?


If you email manzanita, they will help you out. I forget the name of the gentleman that helped me, but he is super nice and used to sending people wood for their aquariums. You could even send him the pic of the tank before i planted it, then he can get an idea of what you are going for.

I used ADA woodtight to tie down the anubias. I imagine anything would work. I have used zip ties in the past and they work great as well. For the moss, I used fishing line. Most moss can be tied with thread, but weeping moss does not grab hold like other mosses. The thread will rot away and the weeping will begin to float. Because of this i had to use a permanent solution, and that was fishing line.

Hope this helps you out. Let me know if you have any other questions. 

Good luck

jB


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Jason, that looks downright sweet! Great work and lots of patience! I have to admit the A. coffeefolia (that's what you have on the ends right?) really adds to the scape because of the texture of the leaves. Great color contrast and the hi-res picture is sharp! A good model for a 75! Cheers!


----------



## Architect1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow what an amazing tank its so beautiful. I love the work you put into it. It would be a beautiful discus tank. lol


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Georgiadawgger said:


> Jason, that looks downright sweet! Great work and lots of patience! I have to admit the A. coffeefolia (that's what you have on the ends right?) really adds to the scape because of the texture of the leaves. Great color contrast and the hi-res picture is sharp! A good model for a 75! Cheers!


Thanks for the comment. Yes, it is coffefolia on the right. Its such a cool plant to use!! Thanks again:icon_mrgr 



> Wow what an amazing tank its so beautiful. I love the work you put into it. It would be a beautiful discus tank. lol


HAHAHA....I would love to have discus one day. If i am lucky, frank(brilliant) will one day teach me how to keep them. Thanks for the comment

jB


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

Jason,

I will definitely be looking at your pictures when I have time to rescape my tank. You have it down my friend!!!

Great tank

JT


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

JB...I cannot tell you enough how much I love this tank. It really is quite amazing....


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

JB, how much did you spend @ Manzanita?

You've heard it all before, but, beautiful tank!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

jt20194 said:


> Jason,
> 
> I will definitely be looking at your pictures when I have time to rescape my tank. You have it down my friend!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks JT!! Its super cool that people use this tank as inspiration for their own creations. 



> JB, how much did you spend @ Manzanita?
> 
> You've heard it all before, but, beautiful tank!


I was lucky enough to have a club to borrow from for the wood, so i dont know how much it all cost. However, i have bought things from manzanita, and they are super fair priced and super friendly. Just shoot them and email and let them know your tank size and they will help you out.

Oh, and its always nice when somebody takes a second to leave a comment. So thank you



> JB...I cannot tell you enough how much I love this tank. It really is quite amazing....


Thanks again Lynn

Oh, and for the record...I have always been quite certain you are not a 15 year old boy 

jB


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice job Jason, that filled in nicely.


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

Jason,

That is mind-blowingly impressive. I knew you were good, but not _that_ good!

The unique combination of styles creates an overall sense of something very refreshing, and special indeed.

Kudos.


----------



## doug105 (Feb 16, 2006)

Awesome!!

I have a question for you..........What do you do to keep the sand so pristine looking?


Thanks

Doug N


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

This tank is eye candy.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

On another note, Jason I don't know how many times to say it, but man I wished you still had that scape up!!!!!!


----------



## CardBoardBoxProcessor (Sep 17, 2006)

is that a ghost shrimp i see?


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

Your tank looks awesome Jason! Sorry if it has been mentioned before, but what are you using for lighting?


----------



## badren (Jan 5, 2005)

innovative approach, couldn't stop staring


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm lovin' it! Makes me green with envy how much great, healthy growth you can get in 4 months. So, what the heck do I keep doing wrong:icon_frow ? Oh well....my struggles keep my interest.

Just wish I had more time to keep up on all the photo albums....

So, Jason, if you tore it down, what's on the canvas now??
Brian.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I actually like pre-Renaissance painting!


Mike


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

SCMurphy said:


> Nice job Jason, that filled in nicely.


Thanks Sean. I started with a small amount of plants.....i was fortunate that it grew out without any algae issues. It was interesting to balance light and timeline. I started with 5 hours of light a day to avoid algae. The growth was very very slow. That was good for no algae, but bad for the 4 month timeline. It certainly could have used a couple more months of growth and pruning.

Thanks for your comment.



> Jason,
> 
> That is mind-blowingly impressive. I knew you were good, but not that good!
> 
> ...


Thank you George, and thanks for your PM I really got lucky with this one. This was my first attempt at plant/wait/shoot picture, in such a large tank. I think its really cool that most find it powerful and memorable. I learned a lot from the tank and i am excited to create more.



> Awesome!!
> 
> I have a question for you..........What do you do to keep the sand so pristine looking?
> 
> ...


Hey Doug.....it was a chore, that is for sure. HAHAHA I had to suck out the dirty sand and mixed substrate every few weeks and add a layer of new sand. I did this before the photo as well.



> to quote Miles Davis, "Less is more". Its a valid point. Nonetheless, this tank is eye candy.


HAHAHA, I agree with you here. I really try to subscribe to that. One thing i have learned through music, sports, art, etc.....you really have to learn everything to do nothing. It sounds funny. But to create powerful memorable ideas with less you need to study and explore everything first. Music is such a great example of this. So many musicians come out of the gate with blazing technique and arangement. This stage is great and important. As they mature they do less and create the same power. Maturity is key to this. I cannot stress that enough. The only person who has been doing less since the begining is David Gilmour

Thanks for the comment I continue to do as much as I can to later express the same with as little as possible.



> Jason I don't know how many times to say it, but man I wished you still had that scape up!!!!!!


As always, thanks John



> is that a ghost shrimp i see?


They are all Amano's



> Your tank looks awesome Jason! Sorry if it has been mentioned before, but what are you using for lighting?


Thanks for the comment. I am using 4x55PC for 7 hours. 6700k in the front and the ge 9325k in the rear.



> innovative approach, couldn't stop staring


Thanks so much....there is a lot to look at there A couple more months of growth and pruning may have smoothed it out a bit, but i am happy that you still find it pleasing



> I'm lovin' it! Makes me green with envy how much great, healthy growth you can get in 4 months. So, what the heck do I keep doing wrong ? Oh well....my struggles keep my interest.
> 
> Just wish I had more time to keep up on all the photo albums....
> 
> ...


Thanks Brian....i did get lucky with the growth on this tank. That being said, there really werent any tough plants in there. HEHE

Currently the tank is a growout. I am experimenting with another guy in my club with different nutrient approaches. It has been really cool. Really frustrating too. When you have some success it is really hard to go to another approach and fail all over again. i am hoping in the end it will make me understand things better. 

I should be putting together another idea in the coming month. I am really looking fwd to it. 

Thanks for stopping by Brian, always good to hear from you



> I actually like pre-Renaissance painting!
> 
> 
> Mike


Frog Stamp!!
:redface: 

I appreciate it Mike.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

That is just fall down, knock-out stunning. Your balance of color and texture is totally an inspiration. Such an amazing talent.


----------



## brianemone (Feb 2, 2006)

Awesome looking tank.


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

WOW that is just amazing, I will be getting a 75G to replace my current 30G hope I can achieve something similar 

What kind of lighting have you got? I can't remember seeing it posted.

Thanks and well done


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Jessica said:


> That is just fall down, knock-out stunning. Your balance of color and texture is totally an inspiration. Such an amazing talent.


Thanks for the comment Jessica!! I really miss that layout. Its really nice when comments like yours remind me of how it touched people. 

Thanks brianemone!!

LondonDragon - Thanks for the kind words. This tank has been the inspiration for a couple tanks around here. Honestly, that is the best compliment.:thumbsup: 

Lighting:
4x55 Power Compact(2x6700k - 2x9325k) On a timer for 7 hours a day.

jB


----------



## caymandiver75 (Sep 5, 2006)

I too have a NIKON D80. What settings do you have the camera on for taking these perfect photos? Also what do you change in the photo's with photoshop? I'm assuming you take images in RAW format and or JPEG? 

This tank of your is truly and inspiration as I plan to move up to a 75gallon one of these days.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

BEAUTIFULL! i want one!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

caymandiver75 said:


> I too have a NIKON D80. What settings do you have the camera on for taking these perfect photos? Also what do you change in the photo's with photoshop? I'm assuming you take images in RAW format and or JPEG?
> 
> This tank of your is truly and inspiration as I plan to move up to a 75gallon one of these days.


I dont recall the exact setting for that picture, but i usually start at about 1/60 shutter speed to help freeze the fish and spot metering for exposure. In this picture, i used two overhead flashes as well as the normal tank lighting. I did not use RAW in this situation, just jpg. Photoshop was minimal.....just some color burn tool for the background to get it black, then some sharpening.

Thanks for the kind words

HAHAHA...thanks Felix.

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Featured on page 71 of this months That Pet Place catalog(the one with the sea horse)

Pretty cool

jB


----------



## Roc (Mar 16, 2007)

that has to be the cleanest sand tank I have ever seen, how the hell do you get it like that?????????????


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

iroc said:


> that has to be the cleanest sand tank I have ever seen, how the hell do you get it like that?????????????


Its pretty challenging actually. The first line of defense is to build a natural barrier. Plants, rocks, moss...etc.

The next is to suck out a layer ever month and replace it with new sand  ....especially right before a photo shoot  

jB


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Other questions:

What brand of lighting do you have?
What do you use to filter the tank?
How do you dissolve CO2?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

tropicalfish said:


> Other questions:
> 
> What brand of lighting do you have?
> What do you use to filter the tank?
> How do you dissolve CO2?


I was using a 4x55 hamilton retro with remote ballast and AHsupply reflectors.
2x9325k
2x6700k

Filter - Ehiem 2028 ProII

Co2 - I was using a aquamedic 1000 reactor run on a controller

Let me know if you have any other questions

jB


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Your tank looks awesome btw! I am planning on my new 75 gallon setup right now, not quite anything set up except the filter piping. I don't even have the wiring done yet for the light and the filter. The heater selection is preliminary, as I want to keep as much equipment out of the tank as possible, but I don't want it to be too expensive, and one inline heater occasionally has risk for failure. My CO2 reactor is DIY built into the output inside the tank.
How are you heating this tank?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

I was using a hydor inline for the heater in this tank. I love them!!!

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Another perspective to this tank. I actually forgot i took this picture.










jB


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Wait a minute... Is that a photo taken a long time ago? Is the white/blue background real or photoshopped? It's gotta be real! 

This is the "freshest" looking tank ever. Most would have no idea it's aquatic unless they saw the fish.

Jason, I picked through the past 7 pages looking for a dosing regime. Did I miss it? If not, could you please share it ? Include target ranges for NO3, PO4, K, Fe, and CO2 (where applicable). Thanks  !


----------



## SuRje1976 (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow - I didn't think I could like this tank more...until now! Absolutely stunning Jason.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Man, now i feel like i should have submitted THAT picture to ADA :help: 

Thanks guys 


I had that tank on a controller.....i would say right around 30ppm of CO2.

I was dosing homemade nutrients. I mixed them individual, so i had to dose them that way also....daily.

I would say my target levels were:

20-30ppm of K
10-20ppm of N
1-2ppm of P

I believe i was dosing 4ml of TMG each day.

Thanks again, let me know if you have any other questions about it.

jB


----------



## isop (Jan 8, 2007)

ooooooooo super tank


----------



## MJay-FishyFreak (Jul 13, 2007)

how can you be not happy with that??? that tank is stunning, you should be extremely happy, i'd kill for a tank like that, absolutely wonderful! keep up the good work!


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

The tank looks awesome! Mind taking a picture of the equipment and stuff under your tank?


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

thats pretty nice, i like that look alot better then the black background but either way its still amazing


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks guys 

I wasnt happy with it because it didnt have a chance to really mature. A lot of the stems could be pruned a few more times for best look. Also, the crypts could have grown in a bit more.

Sorry, i dont even possess this tank any longer, so i cannot take a picture of what is under the hood.

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Ted,

Yeah, i took this photo about a week before the photos that start this thread. It is a real background.....no photoshop. I used two remote flashes pointed at a whiteboard behind the tank. The blue is a side effect of a cooling filter on the lens.

Sorry i missed this in my last response.

jB


----------



## MyMonkey (Jul 17, 2007)

Excellent! Great job.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Jason Baliban said:


> Ted,
> 
> Yeah, i took this photo about a week before the photos that start this thread. It is a real background.....no photoshop. I used two remote flashes pointed at a whiteboard behind the tank. The blue is a side effect of a cooling filter on the lens.
> 
> ...


Interesting, I've never heard anyone go into detail as to how they achieve these surreal backgrounds in photos, obviously photoshopping it would be a complete pain with all the negative space between leaves that would need to be selected. I suppose pointing remote flashes at a whiteboard would require considerable space behind the tank? Too bad, mine's slammed against a wall with only a few inches for filter hose.

This tank is stunning, by the way, I agree some of the plants look like they could have used some fattening up with trims, but the tank is still amazing to look at.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

jaidexl said:


> I suppose pointing remote flashes at a whiteboard would require considerable space behind the tank? Too bad, mine's slammed against a wall with only a few inches for filter hose.


Yes, that further from the wall the better results you will have. When it comes time to shot the tank, i will empty the water and move it away from the wall. Its a little nerve wracking, but the results are worth it.

Here is an example of how it is done.












> This tank is stunning, by the way, I agree some of the plants look like they could have used some fattening up with trims, but the tank is still amazing to look at.


Thanks so much!! I really wish i had more time for things to fill out. It always bothers me when i look at the pictures....just because i can almost picture what it could have been if i had another few months. Oh well, life dictates 

Thanks again.

jB


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

That photo is very very helpful, Jason. Thank you for posting it!


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

And a hair dryer for ripples... who'da thought. 


I spy a home studio.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

unirdna said:


> That photo is very very helpful, Jason. Thank you for posting it!


You are very welcome

The challenge with this method is that we need to move the tank away from the wall. Moving the tank from the wall is even more important when we use those MH pendents

One day i hope to have some studio strobes. Then i wont have to use any light except the strobes

jaidexl - My g/f just laughed when i borrowed her hairdryer

jB


----------



## Subotaj (Oct 16, 2006)

Nice studio!
Do you use extra light at the top of the thank? or just tank's usual T5?

That photo really, really helpful.
Thank you.


----------



## MikeyP (Aug 19, 2007)

Great Gooooglie Mooooglie man that is nothing but AWSOME...WOWIE...I cant wait till my 120 fills in. Im just starting my 1st FW planted tank and looking at these pics makes me all happy in my pants  Thanks for sharing man!!


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow!!! That was absolutely stunning! Tearing that down must've been heartbreaking! Thank God for pictures! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice tank! Also, I noticed the 001 in your desk... right on!


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Microphone stand to hold hairdryer? Interesting


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 11, 2004)

very nice setup tank, you send your photo to ADA contest ?
how's the outcome ?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Subotaj said:


> Nice studio!
> Do you use extra light at the top of the thank? or just tank's usual T5?
> 
> That photo really, really helpful.
> Thank you.


In these cases i only use the tank light.....but it should be said that the more light you have, the better your photos will be

KDahlin - At the time it really wasnt that sad, now when i look back, i really wish i had another 3 months to really mold the layout.:icon_sad: 

FishDood - Thanks for the kind words, good luck on your 120

Church - You spy'd correctly It is so old at this point, but i just cant justify the price of an upgrade right now. I am actually about to get another 8 in strip via light pipe for a project i am working on this november

tropicalfish - HAHAHA You can probly do anything with some duct tape and a mic stand 

tcy81 - Thanks  Yup, i sent it in.....289. I was pleased with it considering how immature the tank was. Also, its not exactly the type of tank that does well in that competition. In retrospect, even though this scape isnt as popular in the states.....http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/35918-46-gallon-gallery-56k-warning.html
this layout would probly have done better in that competition.

jB


----------



## puchisapo (Sep 10, 2007)

Jason Baliban said:


>


i just ran into this thread through a query about manzanita. WOW! you have great sense for balance and composition. this tank is top notch!

-Devin


----------

